# Plant help. What would look good under a piece of drift wood?



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, first off thanks for helping me out you guys/gals are great!

I would like to know what you experienced aquarists would think would look nice under and slightly around the drift wood piece in the picture. As you may have (most likely have) noticed there is dwarf sag, corkscrew Val, hygro strickta, java and bacopa in the tank. The gap is roughly 3-3 1/2 inch.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there where did you get your drift wood it is a nice piece.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Came across it when I was building some trails! Had a saw with me so i cut it. It was from a fallen cedar tree so is really a price of root. But yes it is a very nice piece.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I personally like crypt species for places like that.
crypt balansae, 
crypt wendtii
crypt iforgeticus
crypt tropica
crypt etcericus


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions


----------

